# Arena-Mate-Suche



## Neinn (1. September 2018)

Ahoi,

ich suche einen oder auch mehrere Mates für Arena-PvP in WoWfA. In folgendem Video stelle ich mich vor und erklärere es genauer.
-->     https://youtu.be/l1xlmidr32g

Für die, die lieber auf das geschriebene Wort Wert legen, versuche ich mich kurz zu fassen. Ich suche im Besonderen für 2v2, aber auch für 3v3 Mates.
Ich spiele einen undead Warlock auf dem Server Aegwynn. Gespielt habe ich Classic, BC, WOTLK, Cataclysm, Legion (wenig) und habe jetzt erst wieder den Einstieg bekommen. Zur damaligen BC-Zeit bin ich zweimal Gladiator geworden. Einmal mit der Kombination WL/ShadowPriest und einmal WL/RestoDruid.
Ich bevorzuge aber definitiv DD-Kombinationen. Was meine Skillung angeht bin ich flexibel.

Zu meiner Person. Ich arbeite in Schichten und muss mich daher immer etwas planen. Wenn ihr damit kein Problem habt euch über Discord abzusprechen und auch mehr als 1000 Spiele mit mir zu machen (man wird nicht mit 100 Games #1 bzw. Gladiator), dann könnt ihr mich gern anschreiben, unter:
-->    nummeln@hotmail.com !


Hauter oder schauter rein,

Neinn

www.twitch.tv/NeinnLive
Discord: auf Anfrage
www.youtube.com/NeinnCSGO
www.facebook.com/neinn.nummeln.5
www.facebook.com/NeinnLive
www.facebook.com/group/1598699753711241/
www.twitter.com/NeinnLive


----------

